
Ask HN: Who Is Selling? (Apps, Sideprojects, Sites – February 2018) - kunle
Trying something new:<p>Please lead with the site URL, domain, webapp or app link that you&#x27;re selling, some basic info about the stage it&#x27;s in (pre launch, launched, has traffic, has revenue etc), and how to contact you for more details.<p>Submitters: please only post if you built and run the service (or otherwise are empowered to sell it). If it isn&#x27;t a household name, please explain what your project does.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in buying!
======
hwoolery
[http://instasaber.com](http://instasaber.com) (app store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/instasaber/id1316793122?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/instasaber/id1316793122?mt=8)
) InstaSaber is the most advanced augmented reality lightsaber app out there,
using Machine Learning + ARKit. Yes, it is completely pointless, but I promise
it's a few minutes of fun : ) . Free to download, $0.99 cents if you want to
upgrade. info@2020cv.com

------
jeremymcanally
[http://farts.io](http://farts.io)

No app, just the domain. You and I both know it’s a goldmine waiting to
happen. Help me fund my next project and also get the best domain you’ll ever
own.

~~~
kunle
remember to include your email!

------
andywood
[https://gaiaeternal.itch.io/domino-
playground](https://gaiaeternal.itch.io/domino-playground)

I personally guarantee that this is the highest-quality PC game about making
binary logic circuits with dominos in existence.

~~~
kunle
Nice - dont forget to include your email address!

